# Your guns...



## CAL (Sep 22, 2009)

A good time for everyone to show there muzzle loaders.I will take pictures of mine.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is one of mine.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pair of Pietta 1858 Remington replicas.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 22, 2009)

i will try to get some more to show this year !!!


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 22, 2009)

...here is a small pic of my hawken 50cal caplock !


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 22, 2009)

all of these are of my encore smoker doing what it does best...patiently waiting, well all except the last pic where its resting comfortably


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2009)

Already posted this one before but I've had the Hawkins for 25+ years and still love to take it for long wuiet walks in the woods at daybreak and dusk   I've got an idea for another pic that I want to try and get and if I can make it work I'll post it up at a later time


----------



## Hawken2222 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are the two muzzleloaders I own.  The TC hawken, has taken quite a few deer over the years, by myself, as well as my dad.  The 54cal.  TC New Englander I just inherited, and I will use it out west for future BP hunts.


----------



## timetohunt (Sep 22, 2009)

I am sure I posted these on another forum before but here they are.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's one of my smokepoles at the office (it works as a nutritional supplement collector


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 22, 2009)

looking great folks yall keep em coming


----------



## Hoyt (Sep 22, 2009)

Rem. 700 .50cal. and Rem. .44 New Army




 12ga. T/C percussion








20ga./62cal. Old Virginia Flintlock
















Berks Co. .58cal.Flintlock








20ga./.62cal.Flintlock I built to hunt Spring Gobblers and small game




.54cal. Bucks Co. Flintlock


----------



## CAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Some beautiful guns fella's,keep um coming!


----------



## pacecars (Sep 22, 2009)

White Rifles Super 91 .504 Caliber


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 22, 2009)

After seeing some of these I kinda feel a bit of shame for posting my meager collection...

This is the sons kit for now:





This is my kit minus the second, stainless ROA:


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 23, 2009)

TV...yours aint hurting!  pretty rifles man!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 23, 2009)

I think Hoyt has us all shown up. I don't have a picture of mine but I have an older CVA .50 inline that I got when I was 15.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW lots of flinters ....

and timetohunt I love the curly maple stock ....


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 23, 2009)

Jim the black rifle of my sons is an el cheapo CVA Bobcat, nothing to brag about for sure but it goes boom and for $65 I couldn't say no. My Traditions Deerhunter Flintlock is also not something to really  brag about but I was lookin to get into flintlocks cheaply to see if I would like em. I do and one of these days I'm going to build myself something I can brag about, and the son says his next smoker will be a flintlock as well. Heck we toying with converting that Bobcat to flint and getting some wood under her. I also have a CVA caplock pistol that I believe I'll convert to flint, it would go quite nicely with what I have except I goofed on the stain and it is rather light colored.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pedersoli .50 cal flintlock
Best rifle I have ever owned!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

timetohunt said:


> I am sure I posted these on another forum before but here they are.




wow TTH i love that mowery.........sure wish i had gotten one when they were still being built!!!!!!!!!!!!


here is my hawkin


----------

